# Do you know what this crust might be?



## teodorab (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi,

I'm drooling over this picture of this pistachio cake and would love to make it at home. 
Do you know what the crust might be? Also, do you have a pistachio cream recipe? 








Thank you!


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

try looking up a "streusel" topping. largely butter, dark/muscovado sugar, flour and some sort of nut (i used to make one with toasted pecans to top a yoghurt-based fluffy tray bake with strawberry pieces)


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

and im guessing that pistachio creme situation is a "diplomat" (whipped cream fortified with gelatine). You could make a diplomat with the inclusion of pistachio paste + a few drops of extract (paste has richness but not all that much flavour) and most likely a drop or 2 of light green dye, since pistachio paste is generally brown.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Looks tasty sans the giant inedible chunk or rosemary.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

If you're garnishing with rosemary, does this suggest some rosemary in the filling?

My uneducated guess was that this was in the style of a no-bake cheesecake. My mom would do this with cream cheese, sweetened condensed milk and powdered gelatin. Then perhaps a crumbly cookie base as it seems to have more structure to my eye than a struesel might. like a molasses spice cookie.

If savory, then perhaps the crust is toasted bread crumb/nut crust although the smooth baked upper crust edge belies that idea. That upper edge is really throwing me off.

Tell us more about the source of that picture. That might give us some context clues.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Or are we overthinking this.

https://www.alattefood.com/no-bake-pistachio-pudding-cream-pie/


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

phatch said:


> That upper edge is really throwing me off.


Yeah honestly it looks like when one of my cooks overdid a lemon bar the top crystallized and crusted just like that.


----------



## Gnomon (Nov 9, 2020)

Well, just looking at it doesn't do much. If you hadn't mentioned pistachios I would not have imagined that was in there. A sprig of rosemary, all that eucalyptus in the background, blueberries, and are those pretzel crumbs? What about this picture makes you want any of it?

Anyway, guessing the crust doesn't seem even worth trying. I would just run with the pistachio theme. I sometimes use pistachios in my crust, mostly pecans though, mixed with the graham crackers. Make sure any nuts you use are roasted before chopping and putting them into the crust mixture. I just roasted the pecans for a cheesecake I'm making tomorrow. A few minutes in the oven on a baking sheet at 350°F is all it takes if you have to do it yourself.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Why does this have to be a Pistachio Pie. It could be an Avocado pie. The Rosemary tells me it's more of a Savory pie.....Tell me I'm wrong.....


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

i dont know about that. i used to do an olive-oil cake with a pistachio frangipane and fresh rosemary, decorated with delicate little rosemary flowers


----------

